# best prices



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Folks,

i have decided to buy gaggia classic and also another iberital mc2( had one already dont ask!) are the two following links best prices? ive looked on ebay and some of the gaggia classics go for silly second hand cash!?

links

Classic:

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Coffee-Makers/buy-GAGGIA-CLASSIC-RI8161/40-Coffee-Maker/412414?cm_mmc=Google+Shopping-_-Feed-_-_Coffee_Makers-_-412414_GAGGIA_CLASSIC_RI8161%2F40&_$ja=tsid:8360|cc:|prd:CLASSIC+RI8161%2F40|cat:_Coffee_Makers

mc2:

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/iberital-mc2-grinders.html

think best route?

thanks


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm don't know about the classic but that price on the MC2 seems very good. I'm sure that's dropped recently. It was around £140 not long ago and that was with Happy Donkey.

If you can stretch a bit more on the grinder I would have a look on ebay for a second hand mazzer. Some amazing deals for a far far superior grinder.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

£136 inc tax


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh right. Sorry


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

just to confuse matters i have also been offered chance to buy a few months old ascasso uno, for around £190 would that be preferable over the classic?

opinions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Comet seem to have a pretty decent price (consistently) for the Gaggia Classic

That is one of the cheapest (new) I have seen for a while


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

well,

tonight bought an ascaso steel uno from a good fellow in glasgow, impressed i have to say! clean machine, i would say better than baby dose i had before, now for the grinder

shuggy


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice buy. A picture soon?


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah will get some pics up when the new set up is complete, next up grinder, tamp, mat and jug!







and also beans he he!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good price on a new Gaggia Classic here...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-coffee-/180642040065?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2a0f1ac901

No idea what the supplier is like but top-rated ebay seller so I'd assume ok.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

For anyone looking, gaggia classic is currently 199 at comet.

http://mobile.comet.co.uk/p/Coffee-Makers/buy-GAGGIA-CLASSIC-RI8161/40-Coffee-Maker/412414


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

£199 @ Amazon too


----------

